# The Green Havens. 20 x 28 & 16 x 20 Log Cabins



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Before I can start building, I have to get my stuff moved from the stiffling control of Coloradica to the freedom of the PNW.

I should add there are NO HOA nonsense, no building codes and it's at 3,500 feet up! 

Here is the area I'm moving to:










For those wanting to cheat and see the quick-video build on video then I'll leave it here to tempt you with 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tA-w616Uio[/ame]

*To start with is the adventure of getting my building equipment and stores to my special place!*

This is part of a trailer project to help with hauling stuff around.

It weighs in at about 200 lbs and only cost me $270.

The downside? I have to build it.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

I'll be living out of this thing until the roof, floors and walls are ready.










I can't even drive my truck into my land yet! 










Anyway, back to the other state where I have to complete the trailer build...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

The trailer is getting there...

Wheel Bearing assembly



















I took apart one hub assembly to have a good scan about inside. The Oriental Factory beings had pre-greased it but I added some more just to be certain.

Once the hub assembly was slid in I just had to add the crucial 'castle nut' flush then back it off 1/6 of a turn so the thing could spin freely.

The tools I used to get the hub cap off. You don&#8217;t have to remove the entire hub assembly though, unless you re re-greasing it, or wanting to mount it to the axle easily.

I almost forgot to put the cotter pin through the axle!



















Wiring the Red Mule&#8217;s cabling for the brakes and signal lights was a bit niggly but I got it done.










This is crimped and heatshrunk. Earlier I had tried soldering it with a Harbor Freight butane torch but it wasn&#8217;t fine enough and kept melting the adjacent wiring.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

4x8 boards to make up the box trailer:




























Matching the bottom board to the frame.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good luck. Keep at it. Fun pictures.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

*Completing the Trailer Build.*

Having a simple bed trailer is fine and dandy, but I wanted a real box trailer for cramming in many hundreds of pounds worth of equipment for a long haul to distant lands without messing with tarps and ropes etc.










The bed for the trailer was bolted down. I only used four bolts and thread-locked nuts but it will do the job ok.










The side bracers would take some work, these needed a custom fit and a lag screw going into the base-section of each 2x4.










The sides and the roof were braced from front to rear with 2x4s internally. MMM was a help with this as he'd already built similar boxes for his old pickup truck. He also helped with the roof section.










I wanted a door section for the rear piece for better practicality, but I had to build it first! 

It was time for measurements and skillsaw moves...

Cutting the 8 foot length in half have me exactly 4 feet, perfect for covering both openings, one of which would be the door!



















The front is now done, now onto the rear cargo door... 










Some small noggins for the hinges and a hasp lock were what the door started with:










This gives you an idea of the interior specifics. The 2x4s brace the sides and allow the 4x8 sections to join together. I'll add some more for added structural strength later.



















I deliberately made the hasp and bolt locks slightly offset so by lifting the door slightly it seals a lot better to the main-body of the cargo-box.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

The trailer is nearly read to roll, both bracers are installed in the internal corners:










Then, having gotten it built, I set off, happy and glad to be free from the crushing confines of the city.

If pickups could be flown by raised spirits that thing would have been floating to the highway let me tell you.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

The trailer didn't give me any issues, but I kept the speed to 55 mph which meant for a leisurely, but slow progress to the Hold, my first stop-off for cargo-loading.
The flapping thing that was the license paper seemed to holding too.










BUT, on arriving in Wyoming I saw that it had blown off!










No paper, technically no legality. I still had my little registration slips but no license paper/plate, with nearly 1,000 miles to go meant I had to be a careful Ryder indeed...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

First I had to head to my friend's mountain retreat where most of my stuff was being kept!

I arrived at the Hold without incident though. I slept in the back of the truck just before the start of the private road. I would have slept down in Encampment camping grounds until the morning but it was full of cyclist and rv people.

Just before 0600 hrs I woke up. There had been some drizzle in the night but it had mostly cleared up. Nevertheless I knew there wasn't much time, I knew the rainy weather came in waves and I didn't want to get soaked during the loading saga that was to commence...

First thing I did was make a four-point turn so that the trailer was pointing the right way back up the private road, then I proceed to unload the gear my friend had given me to store. This only took a few minutes and was a cinch, although the 50 lb of concrete was a bit tricky to move with.

It was the long trek up three ascents with broken terrain in between for most of it and a narrow trail to negotiate that would test my balance and hiking skills. I would have to empty out my cabin shed of hundred of lb in equipment too and return down the mountain with it. Thankfully the ground was not too damp or soft.

I wanted to be off the Hold by 1000 hrs but as the long, near sisiphean task dragged on I had to drink plentiful sugary drinks to keep my relentless pace of hiking up and down the mountain going.




























Eventually all that was left in the shed was my friend's stuff. His Lee Enfield rifle, the hallowed Big Berkey water filter and a few odds and ends I could not stuff into the cargo-box nor pickup.










Nearly all the other stuff was loaded in fairly neatly though. I was utterly exhausted though, it was just after 1200 hrs when I decided it was time to depart the area. My feet were sore, I was too tired to collapse the failed Ram Pump project (it protudes onto my friend's neighbors land) nor could I re-barrier the gateway area.

As I drove back up the mountain road towards the highway I noticed how quiet it was, perhaps the rainy weather had kept the many cabin people at bay?

I wonder what the next few years will bring at my new distant destination...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

It took me two days of traveling to get to the Green Havens. I calculated I'd used $130 for the 800+ mile journey. To do the same thing in Europe would easily cost double that, maybe even triple!

Driving at 55 mph for nearly all the way was a laborious task after the 500 mile mark
I passed a few Highway Patrol Enforcers but either my Ryder Luck was smiling, or they understood why I had no trailer number plate.
Once though an unmarked 'camouflage' pursuit vehicle lingered behind me, then it moved out and drove on ahead.

I slept at a rest area, with a trailer though I could park with the big rigs which I find are a light blocker and don't tend to move as much. I would have preferred to sleep in the trailer than cramp-sleep in the back of the Wolf, but I wasn't about to unload any of the stuff at the rest area. 12 hours of road time later I got close to my destination. Once I was under 50 miles to go time didn't seem to drag so much anymore.

Finally though I made it. The long exodus was at an end. The tall, green forests of the All-Forest were everywhere and the sun was blazing down.



















The trailer held together, although one of the side bracers was loose and two of the bolts had come partially apart from their wooden noggins! All that had prevented the door from flying open was my trust hasp lock and the chunky padlock I'd used! Minor repairs were needed! Yet I had to unload all my stuff first.

Then there was where to put it all! I had no shed built yet and only the flimsiest idea for a land-building-plan. After a few hours I had some areas with gear and tarps to protect it all. At the days end my lady-friend called me up! I was on date-time in a few days. These previous and next few days will be most eventful I think...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Here's the water tank in action:










[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuR3zgtFAp8[/ame]

I fill it up at the well and drive it back to the Ryder's Retreat for decanting into jerry cans.

Once I get more trees cleared and felled I'll buzz the trailer into the heart of the acerage.

Here's one more tree felled for construction. It's a bit wonky, but should make an ok eave log.



















It may seem slightly close to the power tent but I got it to fall where I wanted it with wedges to direct the fall.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Had a busy day today. A wasp decided to sting the Ryder early on, the heat was on and I had logs to sort out! Resisting the urge to unleash chemical warfare on their nearby nest I shook off the feeling of liquid razor blades in my wrist. Then I planned my next step...

First move was to get the first log for peeling to the position I needed at. I used the trusty tirfor for this duty.

Next was to install a Skywire for hoisting the logs up and down. This is not a job for casuals, in fact it's quite foolhardy if you aren't careful. In the construction industry the technique is colloquially referred to as bondling but is heavily frowned upon. Nevertheless needs must when the Ryder is toiling to get a retreat built!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35o83wT3ni8[/ame]

Using the largest diameter cable commercially available at a big box store I had 3/8s of multi-strand steel-wire. I used bull-dog clips on both ends to make a pair of loops. Then into these loops I used a shackle and a carabiner to make them connectable. Finally Two thick sections of rope on two trees made the Skywire nearly ready!

The final part was to tension the thing. A turnbuckle is doable but awkward as you're wire length has to be adjusted to quite narrow tolerances.
A pull-lift (comealong) is ideal and extremely proficient at tensioning. I had neither so instead had to resort to the cheapo harbor-freight ratchet reel.
This bonked me on the head earlier in the day () and my lesson-teaching :thumb: resulted in a crescent wrench now being the method to tension it up.

But tension it I did somewhat, from there it was just a case of clipping on the trusty chainblock and I had my Skywire set up. For now I'll be using it to land the logs on a pair of sawhorses. Later in time though the cabin will be constructed with the Skywire between two of the bigger trees.

This was the first lift. It was capable but you can see the lack of tension caused serious sag in the cable. The weight of the log didn't help either. As it's green there must be about 250 to 300 lbs in the thing!

It's about 15 foot long and a lotta bark to come off too!










Once it was in place it was peeling time! After about 30 - 45 minutes this thing was the result...

http://i.imgur.com/RhEFiBg.jpg

Compared to when I was at the Mountain Hold it was a lot more easy, but the lack of high elevation was a factor there, as was the fact I didn't have a Skywire set up for peeling logs.

This is after I re-tensioned the line, you can see the difference. It should be ok for most of the post lengths, for the jumbo-logs that are 30 foot long it should be interesting though.

I decided that a production-line effect was needed, so I clumped a few mish-mash logs next to the peeling-zone, removed a few dead treelings and this was the result:



















So it's just a case of 'roll-off', lift-on with each log. They can dry out over the rest of the summer all being well.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Despite it being 100 degrees in the shade, I managed to finish off the peeling and get the mighty 30 footer stacked in the racks!










This wasn't as easy as it sounds as several stumps, a tall dead tree and several small trees barred the great logs passage! 










With my shirt feeling like an oven was slowly cooking me I kept on at it.
Eventually the log was tirfored into position with a post log for company.

Using G-Man's metal sawhorse I got the big log landed for peeling and it took the weight without buckling.










Just to give the impression of the awesome weight and size of the big ridge/purlin/eave log:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCWwqAeqUZc[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Some Videos of the action now follow.

Getting a dead tree down:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Ts7inW0KY[/ame]

Once it has been felled the glamor is over and the hard work begins.

This is moving it with the mechanical mover:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stvclLVMYBo[/ame]

On and on the move goes until it nears the processing area:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52Sdpb_QZkk[/ame]

Then it's peelin' time!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF3Ty2vHrgQ[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Another hot day today and another tree for the felling. This one will hopefully be the ridge-pole. I had a fun time chainsawing it down too. I got the Tirfor deployed to make sure it fell the right way, gave it my three cuts, re-tensioned, one more cut and SWOOSH down went the great tree.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0PXQQwcQJQ[/ame]

After a cable-pulling session through the day (I had to move other obstacles etc), I had the mighty 30 footer ready for lifting and peeling.










I wonder how many more times I must call upon Trebor the Tirfor? I hope he lasts as I paid a small fortune for him to be deployed. He gets a daily greasing to make sure his joints are ok so we shall see...










Bit of a traffic congestion here, the other tree will have to wait a few more days as he isn't a priority.










Finally in position for lifting and peeling:










I had a quick check of the log and saw this!










A hidden stone must have done that, just as well I leave the bark on for when Trebor moves the logs around! Still the rock has helped remove the bark without damaging the sapwood.

I will be very glad when the long girder logs are all stacked in the racks! Two are down and I have another three to go! The difficulty isn't so much the weight of them, it's finding a tree that is near-to-dammit straight. Once you go over 13 - 16 feet in length of a tree there's a much greater chance of bends, kinks and swerves to contend with. I don't mind a slight curve but many are only suitable for posts, some barely capable for a 14 footer!

Sometimes I feel like Sisyphus but it'll be worth it!


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

How much can my Trebor Tirfor take I wonder? I decided to try and find out:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-RWLNEok9Q[/ame]

This tree was over 1500 lbs (est) and about 70 foot long. The Cable Puller did its duty though as it hauled ass enough for the tree to be in a position for me to trim off another 30 foot section. This tree had a dizzy swerve though so only 14 foot can be used for construction duty alas. Still, it was a good test of Trebor. 

DÃ©jÃ  vu was setting in as I went to lift the great log from the previous day. It groaned and moved but the Harbor Freight tensioner keeping the line taut was no match for the battle and it paid out instead.

I moved on to felling the last of the long girder log-trees.

This is a fir tree, just look at all the branches I have to sned off!




























Two are in awkward spots to drag out with Trebor so I concentrated on the easy one first, I trimmed, de-limbed and pulled it in closer.



















Tomorrow is city-visit day when I have to re-supply and do chores. No video today, hopefully there&#8217;s enough to be keeping you entertained already until the next one.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Wednesday was a full day of graft!

I deployed the new cable tensioner which I hoped would be capable of getting the Sky Wire taut enough to take the great 30 foot logs.










Up we go!










The cable dipped, but was much more capable at taking the 1000 lbs+++ log.

Lifted and in place on the saw horses!










The ridge log isn't perfectly straight, but it will do for my cabin, I'll possibly hew it straight next year, for now my priority to getting it peeled and stacked in the racks for drying.

During the peeling process I used my rigging techniques to turn the log using the lifting equipment. I could have rolled it, but the risk of it falling onto the deck and breaking a limb wasn't worth it.



















Indeed the saw horses collapsed 3 times, but each time the chain block prevented the log from falling very far, which was just as well.

Almost done now!










Fully Peeled! The only tricky bit is rolling the big thing on the racks (some stumps are in the way).










I get the Tirfor on the case and soon it is...

Stacked and in the racks!










Only another 3 of these big beauties to go!

G-Man stopped over for an unexpected visit, he was most impressed by the progress. Hopefully I'll get the entire log panoply done with more projects to spare by winter!

Look at all the mess from the 'clothes bark'!!


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

It was a working Sunday today, I peeled three logs to various states and got the big thirty-five footer stacked in the racks! It was hard work to roll being extra big and I had to get extra noggins bashed in to support the weight and length.
There is a bit of a bend on it, but I have a plan to pin it down straight once it is lifted onto the posts.



















As an aside I had some hatchet-throwing fun and even scored a few hits!










By the end of the afternoon I was aching all over. My left knee and side-back muscle were not very happy. Just as well Monday-Tuesday are rest and meeting days.

I saw this weird grey snake slithering towards some of the fence-foliage. It looked like it was not much bigger than a large worm but slithered into a small treeling Iâd propped up near the gateway. Hopefully it wonât slither into my tent!

After that a pair of deer showed up to say hello! It really was a day for the forest friends!


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Been a busy Ryder today getting some log moving and peeling done.

I pulled this great big tree off it's stump with a CLUMP!










Down it went onto a log for easy rolling and then it was Treboring time!

Peeling these things wasn't easy:










That's as far as this big lump for today:










This will be a road for helping turning the White Wolf around in future times...










The cabin site looking towards the sun:










*The Gateway:*










I have to clear this lot for getting the turn-around road made...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Today the 4th great log of girdage was peeled.

First I had to drag the thing into position using Trebor and Chainblock:










Then peeling commenced!










Ready!










It's not true straight but should do for my style of cabin.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

In the days following the range day I had mixed and unexpected news. My trusty neighbor , G-Man, had to leave for nearly two weeks. It meant my internet time was severely clipped! The last of the girder logs went into the racks BUT the others do not meet my exacting standards. So some will be demoted to post duty at a later stage. This means I must once again hunt down more 30 footer logs!

Nonetheless I got stuck into the work-as-usual with a gusto! The big drama day came when I was dragging what would be the massive ridge log behind the White Wolf! You should have seen it, if I had taken my camera it would have made for a cool video.

This was romper-stomper action, I was concerned my truck wouldnât be able to get moving but move it did, in an angry ox moving a plough kinda way! You should have seen what it did to the road! LOL. The big log was no less than 36 feet long and 14 inches in diameter at the base! The primordial thing left a trail like a torpedo had been fired along the surface of the road! I made sure to drag it along the middle, creating a mini-median as I rolled along. I was in first gear the whole time too. However, the wire cable I was using to drag the mighty-log snapped about 3/4 of the way back to the Havens. Thatâs how hardcore it was! So I had a log in the middle of the access road and it was scorcher hot! What to do?

I felt the load ease so I stopped and retrieved the snapped portion. Thankfully it was only the end piece where the loop was, meaning I could make another loop using the existing cable-clamp. Doing so was a mini-saga in itself. Eventually, after returning to base to get tools and rope, I was able to manually rockânâroll the log enough to get the loop back under. Then using a rope around a tree with a mallon link I used the White Wolf to drag the metal wire fully under the log so I could reeve the long endâs eye through it! Then it was just a case of driving onward.










This time the wire held the rest of the way, on my return I had another challenge though, how to get the thing into the cabin site?

The cable had really tightened against the ball:










After a session and a half on the Trebor-Tirfor I was able to get the log in position. Iâll let the pictures do the talking:




























Here it is at the Cabin Site with all the others i need to do:



















More musical logs the next day as I peeled and got logs moved.

Another big log in the racks, not straight-enough for a ridge log though:



















This picture is starting to reveal the method behind my meanings. The far-right part of the picture is where the post-logs will be racked. They need to be out of the way so I can get the thirty-plus footer logs in to the left and top of the picture. That way the cabin site area is clear for marking up AND when I come to start making posts erect, the post-logs are easy to get to.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Also notice the Sky-wire chainblock. I actually move the entire log using this by raising the log to as high as it will go, then pushing one end to the point that the entire chainblock assembly skids along the skywire. In this way getting the post-logs into the side-racks is possible. I could use the Tirfor, but moving that thing back and forth all the time is a PITA and my back is aching just thinking about doing that.










On other news, there&#8217;s smoke in the air from distant forest fires, hopefully not to close to the Green Havens though...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Today the smoke cleared completely. Good news for meaning forest fires had faded away, bad news for scorchio suntime! I had a banging headache from the sun two days ago and donât want it to come back!

Moving the post logs that were in the way took a bit of time, I got the remainder of one peeled then got the other two stacked in the side-racks!

The big thirty-six footer, which I will call the Gungalog, as it reminds me of Odins straight spear shaft Gungnir, was moved slowly using the following method.



















I took my chainblock and slung up Gungalog with a cradle-angle method, maximizing lifting force (at the expense of load security). In this way I was able to drag-lift the great thing into position.



















I went for a test lift too and the Skywire had a fit! The power-pull tensioner gave a few jolts and starts and paid out a few inches! I jumped about and tensioned the Skywire and did battle again.
This time the log lifted and I was satisfied the Skywire would be sufficient in later days. Also, when the logs are fully dried-out theyâll be much lighter, easing the burden on the lifting systems.

I took my time on the peeling the log, as this will be the main load-bearing bit I wanted it to look the part! Another day was ending as I jacked in work for the day, Gungalog was only partially peeled but I had scouting to do.










I wandered to another distant cabin and got some ideas for my solar setup. A nearby tree to where the cabin site is would be perfect for mounting a big solar array. I also will add a garage onto the cabin too, that way I donât have to go out in the rain if Iâm driving somewhere. It may mean I have to lap the posts and do some pinning to extension logs, but thatâs over-the-horizon talk!


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Well this update will be short but punchy.

The peeling and racking of the Gungnir Log took a lot longer than normal, I was able to get some video shot though so that will be going through the tubes soon hopefully.

The dragging action of earlier days really beat up the underside, it gave the effects of a sawmill with a flat-section for landing on posts BUT there was a lot of dirt ingrained. Some of it was in tiny slits and gouges, meaning a draw knife was not enough. I tried water and screwdriver, this was not very effective. Then a deployed some 50 grade sandpaper which did a much better job. I could get all the dirt out, but most of it has gone and linseed oil will take care of the rest.










Through much jiggery pokery of the tirfor and chainblock, including using a dead tree as a snatch block, I was able to get âer done.



















The log looks fine but needs some more sanding after the bashes and rubs from other obstacles on the way into the racks. No biggie though.

Outside the cabin site is another long log, this one with a slight bend in it, but nothing as bad as one or two of the others already in the racks. Itâs like as soon as I do one job, another on leaps into action for me to contend with! I hope I can keep up this pace, I have to get to the firewood zone soon as theyâll be closing the gate for that in the coming weeks.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

This is the last of last 35 footer logs! No more of this length now!





































New Video folks!

Just got the finer peeling ways out and about for people to see

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iELjYnHm980[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Last one of the 35 footers in place! Now it's just the posts to be done.










Getting bored of peeling these logs though but on the dance goes:










Here's some more in the racks, this lot will be posts in 14,17 and 20 foot lengths.










Busy days, rainy times and a near-evacuation due to fires.

But there were no issues and I took some time to explore the firewood cutting area, alas the place was closed due to hunting season starting earlier. I managed to get 3 logs though.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

*Views from high up in the PNW mountains*




























*Zooming in:*


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

So the plan is to get 3 outbuildings constructed. This will allow storage of gear, wood and tools. One of these will be a small garage.

So the first thing to do was designate an area. This will be next to my own private internal road that will run in a circle so I can get a trailer, drag logs in without having to reverse etc.

There are some trees in the way so I had to deploy the chainsaw to get them out of the way. Then it's just a case of getting the posts ready and the post holes dug. The posts will be 12 ft high on the high-side and 9 ft high on low side. I'll try and make 2 Ft 6 inches on the depth.

Pictures will follow.

Today was busy, had chainsawing to buzz with, then dragging a great 19 footer log in. The rainy weather is turning to sunshine again for a few days so I got some washing done too.

I completed my first post hole in the afternoon. All in all it took me about 4 and a half hours. I used a 5 inch nail, pickaxe, small adze and shovel. Most of the sub 1 ft digging was just a gloved hand and the 5 inch nail. That allowed the stones to be dug out little by little. Finally I made my depth of 2 ft.

Then I had the post to treat. I could have used the linseed oil but this would have taken a while to dry, so instead I unleashed the blow-torch for some charring action.

Tomorrow is installation and concreting! Pcs to follow...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Getting the first hole dug for the out-building:










I made 2 feet in depth, which for Rocky Mountain terrain is pretty good going for digging by hand!


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

This is the first post to go up!










I charred it a few feet for the ground to prevent rot:










Up she goes!










Just a case of wedging it tight with rocks for straightness:










Concreted in!


----------



## Tomjracer (Jan 30, 2015)

Good seeing you over here WR.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Today I got the second post up and concreted!










Then it was onto the third hole! Compared to the last hole this one was a breeze and it only took 45 minutes compared to about 4 hours for hole 2! The only issue? I've run out of concrete and the log is still a bit too green for scorching.










After a successful day in Missoula I bought plenty of concrete! The prices in the PNW are sure cheaper than in Coloradica. Under $3 for a #60 bag! I bought ten of them and loaded up the W. Wolf. I wrapped the lot up in tarps when not in use:










Got the third post in today! She went in nicely and the concrete pretty much sealed the thing in good and proper.










After that I had to made my markings for a square 4th post:



















*Moldy Wood!
*










In the meantime though the great Gungnir Log and his friend has been stricken with this speckled mold! I deployed the sandpaper and draw knife to take care of it, then daubed on lashings of linseed oil! I would have done this sooner but wanted the logs to dry out a bit.

Tomorrow will be a harder buzz though, I have tree roots in the way for one of the middle post...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

We had some rainy days and I wrapped up the concrete well enough:










This is how I char the posts. I go about 2' 3 to 2' 6 inches up with a blowtorch. 










This pic shows 4 of the posts in place, however I have since gotten a fifth post in place and a sixth will hopefully go in today.










As you can see, this will be a single-pitch roof. I will possibly mount a water tank up at the ten foot mark too. 










I had to adjust this hole slightly to maintain the square BUT it meant doing battle with a monster rock! After a few hours of battling I deployed the chainblock to lend heavy lift support!










Lummph! Out it came of the hole and I was staggered not only by the size, but the shape of the thing. It was like a big hand pointing with a finger! LOL










Well, I have another 3 holes to dig, then I can think about getting posts in and the girder logs in place.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Today was intense. I had a 150 lb log to raise! It was 12 foot long and seven inches in diameter!

My back, shoulders and arms were screaming but I hoisted it aloft and after a wiggle and a wrench is went fully upright and slotted into the hole!










Only two, maybe three more posts to go.

This area here will be for the outhouse:



















I am a sore and weary Ryder now though...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Digging holes looks easy on these pictures, but it takes time. On a good day I can get about two or three of these things dug. Depending on the stone I encounter though it can be a nightmare. I had to get the trees out of the way first on these ones:










This one looks deep, but it's only 2 feet and that's the minimum depth for a corner post. If this was for my primary cabin it would be at least six to twelve inches deeper.










It's coming together though, this area will be the main living area, with a small water tank mounted just below where the roof is going to go. To the right is where the trailer will be garaged. This is all just going to be to live in while the main cabin is under construction though. Eventually this will be turned into a workshop / storage area. I'm not sure what it's eventual fate will be. I might even turn it into a guest cabin? Time will tell.










In the meantime I have to build the thing and this week is looking promising. I have zero-rain and near-temperate weather, perfect for a Watch Ryder to keep on grafting!

First thing is to get a door post installed, it will be lower than the main post for a cross-log, this will make getting the walls up and mounting the tank too.










That's the post up, I got it partially on video, but for some reason, the video chip decided to cut out and most of the footage was corrupted.

Here's the next post, let me tell you, getting two posts done in one day is a graft. I have to char both logs, peel them, possible linseed them (although this can take place later):










Only ONE more post to go, than I can get working on the girder logs!


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Latest video in the tubes:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eN1pMPGrzM[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Alright, latest databurst, btw this was DANGEROUS work. I had to throw the second girder log up like a 'throw of faith', it landed between the 'dogs' (noggins of wood that held the girder in place for later nailing / lag screwing) but snapped on of the middle dogs! LOL

The Third girder log was the romper stomper of the girder logs! I nearly broke my neck when it slid off the door post by accident! The door post help it from falling and dragging me off the ladder by my neck! LOL. That was a close call for the Ryder, thankfully the door post saved my bacon! Had I not made it that tall it could have been a different story!

ONE!



















TWO!










AND THREE!










The girder logs are up, mounted (lag screws) and ready! The first is at 6 ft, second at 8ft and third at 10 ft high!

Now it's just a case of getting TWENTY 8 ft+ logs over to the Alaskan Sawmill for getting 3,4,5x5 rafters manufactured!

Watch this space and ask questions if you aren't sure about all that I just did.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Well today has been a day of days! Yet let's talk about what I've been up to at the Ryder's Redoubt....

These are the tools I used to get the lag screws to bolt through the horizontal and into the vertical ones. Some would use rebar but I didn't have (for me) enough concrete to support the violent bangs and clouts to do that.










The job wasn't that easy, but much easier than the previous lifting and placing duty.

Onto the next job, that of the Rembracers! I am not happy with the long amounts of log without post support. So to address this I decided a trip to my neighbors workshop was in order. With two jumbo-clamps that I brought I managed to pin the logs in question for their 45 degree angles.



















I used an angle device to confirm and then it was off back to the redoubt to get them mounted in place.



















Notice the solitary post all on its lonesome? It's the one to the left of the leaning log. This will be the door post but I want to get this doing support duty for another great log!

So with nightfall about to be upon me I get busy!

First to do is cable-tie and toe-in the leaning log for support as this is another lone-operator mission. Next is a few more screws further up the post. Finally a couple of noggins on the solitary post for roll-prevention.

Then it's a case of peeling the next horizontal log and cutting it to a tolerance of no more than 1/4 of an inch.
Mounting duty: *Up on the shoulder with the log (which is about 10 feet long)*, climb the step ladder one-handed, lean in and.....

INSTALLED!










Final adjustments get it fully level. Just a case of a few lag screws on either end. This log will also help with framing and getting the plywood walls in place.

First though I must get the rafters done tomorrow or the next day as my out-building it still lacking a roof! Until my neighbors return I cannot do that, so...

Onto another task! I have an internal door post to install! Pictures and deeds on that later.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Have you given any thoughts to fire avoidance yet? Clearing out a no veg zone?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I just jumped into this thread and am jealous of what you are getting to do. I live in the PNW and wondered if I missed where you are getting to build?


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

cindilu said:


> I just jumped into this thread and am jealous of what you are getting to do. I live in the PNW and wondered if I missed where you are getting to build?


Hi Cindy!

I will say it took me 3 years to locate and find a suitable piece of land that:

A: Was flat with plenty of trees.

B. Away from noisy highways

C. Water access

D Affordable for someone with very limited funds.

E No HOA or other such codes and restrictions.

It's in a high plateau, surrounded by green trees, mountains and hills, not by the coast, but inland a ways...

For OPSEC reasons I must remain misty though.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

texican said:


> Have you given any thoughts to fire avoidance yet? Clearing out a no veg zone?


Ho' There Texan man!

I have indeed. All dead trees and materials are away from cabin sites. Non-Flammable roofs are also in place!


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Here's the next databurst folks.

Today has been a learning experience! I've been getting to grips with a sawmill and it's quite a cool bit of kit. Large warning labels warning of death and amputation scream out as I get to work. Under the direction of G-Man who runs through the mighty machine of industry I start my work.

The machine requires a water-cooled blade, an oil-bath for the crank and a careful check of the trackway before use. Then it's the case of getting the first of the FIFTEEN logs into position.

Some were so heavy I had to use lifting equipment to get them onto the steel sawmill deck!










So I roll, roll rollatron the first one in place, CLUNK! I get the narrow end of the log facing the sawblade.

Next is the esoteric / artful part. The difference between the big and small end must be taken into account with a central alignment bias. So if the narrow end is 10 inches and the large end is 12 inches the result is a 2 inch difference. However since the log must be aligned to a central bias the 2 inches is halved and so 1 inches is what the log must be raised by at the NARROW end.
Doing this is how to get the log balanced for cutting without or at least greatly reducing unevenness. Also important is to clamp the log into place with a dog-clamp using a piece of flat wood to spread the clamp out a bit.

Next I made my square diagram for what dimensions I want on the narrow end of the log. Then it's time to fire up the sawmill and start ripping! 










First I rip off the 'scab' or the first section by pushing the sawmill as it cuts, maintaining a good water cool of the blade. 
Then after the scab is off the artful esoteric part returns again! I have to rotate the log 90 degrees and check using the newly ripped flat part with a spirit-level. Dog-clamp is in place and the process repeats again, and again!

Then the result, if all is well, is an even beam, board or girder etc.

I now have my first 5x5 beam to use for the roof. It's pretty romper-stomper but it has to be, my roof-pitch is only 18 degrees which is roughly 6-12 I think. Not the steepest for snowpack so strong it must be.

On the second log it was even thicker, so my neighbor made a suggestion that two beams could *just* be gotten from it.

Unfortunately the blade snapped! It didn't hit anything or injure us but there was the possibility that my neighbor may have overtensioned it, although to me it didn't seem too tight.

So I have to make an unexpected trip to the city to get another saw blade. It's over $40 for two of them so I hope they last...

Here's the video databursts for those who want to 'see' how it's done with more than just words...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5y3dcrLq54[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifEAX2u6KFg[/ame]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Love seeing and reading your posts. 

Okay, so it looks like we both made the same type of list, for the most part. Only I disclosed where I lived because I run a business out of my house. Or at least that was the original plan. Now I am looking at plan "B" which could mean working for the local tribe on the rez where I bought my property. 

Keep up the good work and look forward to seeing more posts.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

cindilu said:


> Love seeing and reading your posts.
> 
> Okay, so it looks like we both made the same type of list, for the most part. Only I disclosed where I lived because I run a business out of my house. Or at least that was the original plan. Now I am looking at plan "B" which could mean working for the local tribe on the rez where I bought my property.
> 
> Keep up the good work and look forward to seeing more posts.


Thanks, a friend of mine used to have land on a tribal reserve but he sold up and moved to where he actually didn't have the issues that go with being a non-tribe family.


----------



## warcloud3-1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ryder, you are a busy dude! I'm about to check out your first book. Enjoying the posts as well!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work and follow through..

Fun progress.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

warcloud3-1 said:


> Ryder, you are a busy dude! I'm about to check out your first book. Enjoying the posts as well!


Thanks War dude!

The Ryder's doings will continue...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

A few more girders, loaded and ready with boards. These became very useful later too.










Near-as-good a 90 degree angle as I could get it!










Girders are going up! I had to put every one of these up by myself due to time constraints.










The days are getting darker though and I've not much time left!










If you are liking my videos and work so far, please consider subscribing or contributing to the book fund here:

*http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Hold-Terras-Edge-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00GNTUNA4*


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Next it was time for the Plywood sheets! Thankfully for this one I had someone help me with those.

I did a few by myself though as the pitch of the roof was not too great for one person.










The rafters did a good job at supporting the plywood sheets but I had to make up many macro-joists too, or blocking as they are called in the USA.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

During the silent hours intruders were heard driving about the private easement road! This is sometimes an issue where those who lived nearby would use it for hunting back in the day.

A gate is really needed, along with cameras etc, but apart from night patrolling and turning them back for now it's all we can do:










The work must continue! So with little sleep that day on went the construction battle!

Last of the blocking done:










Tar Paper going up!


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

The final step was getting tin sheets onto the roof!

This was not easy as I only had ONE day left to do it!

So with Lady Ryder at my side I ventured into the big city for the elusive tin sheets! The main place was closed as it was the weekend but Home Depot had *just* enough left to get the roof covered!

I got 7, 8 ft long sections that were 3 feet wide and 25 gauge thick. Another 7 that were 10 feet long completed the mission. It cost me $450 to get that lot and they wouldn't give me hardly any discount!

Tin Sheets are going up!










For anchoring the sheets down I used the special roofing screws with the rubber gromet thing on them. Then with my Dewalt drill I buzzed them on down.

Compared with the Plywood these were a bit more tricky to wield, especially for the ten foot sections.

As she kept passing me the wavy things it became more and more difficult to stop myself from sliding about! I used a leather glove for stability. Then once the first run of ten foot sections were on I almost made the mistake of overlapping the second course. Thankfully I/we corrected the error and so the laying of the sheets went on!

I almost forgot to anchor these lower ones down:



















Finished, just like last year with only a few hours to spare!










I've gotten a nice little video for everyone to enjoy and see the whole adventure!
Pictures, video and adventure, something the IE boards desperately needs these days. 
Please give feedback and don't fall off the great roof of Ryder!

Here's a video in quick-time speed showing the story so far:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tA-w616Uio[/ame]

Thanks for reading and commentating. Please ask questions, suggestions and tips if you wish.

WR


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

If any are wondering what the area is like, the aerial recon footage is in the pipeline. 

More on that later though...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

This next sequence of databursts will cover my work on a different location in the Rocky Mountains. While I loved being up there, it was at VERY high elevation. Here's the start of the story:

*Rolling Out!*

The next morning there was no time to waste, my last transport vehicle, the Wolverine had broken down thanks to a busted transmission and my neighbor Mike's bang-and-rattle, Blue Beast was nearly as old as fred flintstones rattle wagon!

Once again I would have to procure a vehicle and hopefully with more fortune than last time.

I scoped out the classifieds using the high-speed internet at the fast food place. Within about 4 hours I'd narrowed down my search to 3 pickups with one being a keeper.

After a few phone calls I was on my way to the first location.

It was a fancy area, All-American suburbs, fresh buildings surrounded us. The GPS guided us right to the door where the gutsy white pick-up that had caught my eye now waited

The Chevy Pickup with extended cab had the right stuff about it.
It was in very good condition, clean interior, with new air-con and a service history. The cargo-bed had a custom lockable cover which was handy and it came with two winter-tyres with studs. The 6.5 ft cargo bed was not the longest one (at about 8 feet) yet it wasn't the shortest (4 ft) either.
Like the vehicle, the owners of it were an All-American family - 2 parents, 2 children, all blonde and brunette with that oh-so-innocent attitude so common to trusting middle-America.
I was already using my profiling ways to build up a picture of ownership. He looked the careful type, bedrock middle-class doing the White Flight thing to the outskirts of the city.
Compared to the shady dealer I got the Ford Explorer from 2 years ago, I wasn't dealing with deceptive ways but a fairly open stance...

The Chevy it had high mileage too at 261,000 miles and lacked 4-wheel drive. Yet the engine was powerful; a 5.7 V8 engine. It also had a looked-after feel to it, all the equipment on it worked, no damage.

I went through the checks - apart from the seatbelts having what I reckon to be a faulty inertia reel lock it was good. The owner had used it for a couple of years in the mountains of Colorado where (according to him) it had coped with 2 foot snow drifts no problem. Prior to that it was a ranch vehicle in Texas so was likely used on flattish terrain and in a dry climate. Probably towed some stuff about but with a 5.7 liter V8 engine that would not have been a hardship.

The fuel economy was probably like that of an armored car, I asked the owner and he reckoned about 15 -- 16 mpg on the highway, that's half of what my Nissan Skyline sports car used to get! Thankfully fuel is as cheap as chips here (compared to rip-off UK anyway).

I took it for a test drive and decided that this would be the new Mountain Cabin transport wagon. Some may call this cavalier but sometimes you gotta go with your instinct. Before parting with the cash I haggled using the seatbelt issues as leverage, the owner was adamant but knocked $100 off the price.

The next two days saw the truck legal and ready for the road. All being well this should see good use at the mountain land for the next 5 years before replacement.

*Behold the White Wolf*


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

From This...








To This took a week:








In that time I waited for it to melt a bit more I explored about a bit.

*Utah:​*

















*Idaho:​*



















*Yellowstone Park.*








I entered Yellowstone having paid my $25 for a seven-day pass.

As I drove through the Yellowstone Highway every now and then a line of cars were just parked up witnessing some spectacle of mother nature.

I saw three elk, ducks and at one point a small brown bear that scuttled across the road so quickly I had no chance to get a picture.








A trip to Yellowstone wouldn't be complete without a visit to the legendary Old Faithful geyser. 








[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNjo7MpTyMQ[/ame]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Your land looks a awful lot like the area I am moving to, just sayin, lol. 

This was the drive to my place.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

I made it to Casper having passed through some characterful towns of Central Wyoming. The oil and gas industry is big here, lots of fabrication, manufacturing keeping folks in decent work. I sure can understand it's a better place to work than in some desert hellhole elsewhere that's for damned sure.

I picked up some .22WMR ammo from the bare shelves where .22LR used to be then did some routine shopping. I met a few interesting people here and there, amazed and surprised at a far-flung Briton in their midst.
I doubt they'd met many that had some mountain land and made sure to return another day before hitting the road again...

*Mountain Entrance - The Way In*

A week later and as I mentioned earlier, things were looking up, a helpful cabin neighbor had used his snowcat to plough the snow drifts apart so a causeway wide enough for a single vehicle at a time was created.




























Driving through it I stifled the notion of the wall of snow suddenly cascading down and drove deeper into the gulch.

Once again though the obstacles of fate appeared. This time a tree lay in my path, lacking the means to shift it at that time I went around the ways coming in via the rough-rider trail.










This is a dangerous part of the Hold, one person was injured and another sadly slain when their ATV went tumble-down on a corner. I took it slow and in manual gear and was soon facing into the fabled Mountain Hold.

Look how much snow is still about the place! Itâs nearly July and still snow lingers in great drifts and clumps!










I did a quick recce for bears, predators, signs of intruders etc but found none thankfully. This done I scrambled about getting things pre-prepared for later arrival. I had a cabin to build and what's more a mystery guest was due to arrive in about a week too.










Got some free sawdust from the local sawmill. Handy for chemical / composting toilets.










Nice and cool at the underground storage area too:










The drifts may not have looked steep but believe me I had to use my tough oil rig boots and lots of scrambling to get up them otherwise you'd slip and tumble-down them...











After about 3 hours of lazily, carefully and gingerly sliding about, climbing over and across the vast snowdrifts I was ready to tackle the tree barring the way in directly.

In my book felling trees across roadways kept the bad folk from getting to the Hold, but as itâs not the apocalypse just yet I set about dragging the fir tree clear, hopefully my civic prowess raising the vibe with some of the other cabineers while I was at itâ¦

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnWB6QbrVS8[/ame]

The interesting thing about the tree was it wasnât like most that fell over due to snowpack but it was quite neatly snapped about a quarter of the way up. Perhaps it was a sudden gust of Wyoming wind or a lightning bolt? Whatever it was I got the proper rope attached, put her in manual top gear and began hauling ass!
The massive 5.7 V8 didnât miss a beat and those bad ass tires I'd had put on it helped a lot. Within less than a minute it was all over and the way to the Hold was open once more...

I might return later and chainsaw the tree into log-sections, unless someone beats me to it that isâ¦


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Here's the next databurst, someone make sure Esel is strapped in, don't want to see them falling out and getting their feathers fluffled  :

The winds of Wyoming blow and blow but up at the Hold much of the turbulent air breezes on above us at about 10,000 feet.

Clouds breeze by like ships of the air and against the bluey sky it makes for a nice spectacle for you all to enjoy...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bChWjoJdbPQ[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

*The Mountain Cabin​*

This is what it looked like before:








My work began almost as soon as I had, with Mike's expert guidance on the area, chosen a site to call my own. The access to the area was steep and the sloping terrain would deter lesser folk unused to such rugged lands but I faced down any notion of being deterred.

The first order of the day was to level the land so a 16 x 16 cabin could be built. The dirt and rock that was to be removed could not just be flung about randomly either, I'd need to landscape it into the mountain.
Mike helpfully suggested using some of his long metal fencing posts as bracers for the logs that would be laid down horizontally for shoring. I readily agreed and got the Poulon buzzed up to make up the logs from dead wood laying about the place.

Following some careful placement all I had to do now was level the land and add to the shoring once the dirt reached the top of each log etc.

















This was day one of digging and I took off the first layer of grouse berry grass where I was going to make my first cutting.

*Day 2.​*








I hope to have it level within a month...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

*Day 3​*



















*Day 4​*


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

*Day 5*​
Getting the tools and gear up to the cabin site was being a pain so I used some tarp for shelter both from the elements and from the bright color of some of the objects from standing out. Nosy passersby, some not even residents / guests of the area, would occasionally look up / about as they drove on by from the private road...










By this stage of the cutting the bigger rocks were starting to make an appearance. Some of them were quite strange, others were nice and flat. These would make for a useful rock-building project someday methinks.










Land is slowly but surely getting leveled.









*
Day 6​*




























That's the last update on the cabin build for now, the landscaping is about 1/3 done and hopefully the remaining 2/3s will be not too difficult... 

*
The Mountain Evacuation​*

So just before we departed from the mountain range we encountered one of the usually bothersome cabin neighbors. Having chatted with him for a while he said he'd be leaving shortly and that was that we thought.

As I was removing some things from the dead Wolverine vehicle the neighbor drove over again in quite a state.

I overheard that his wife was in a state of poor health due to the elevation and Mike began gesturing that there was an emergency, EMERGENCY he howled like a wolf.

Emergency indeed, but what to do?

So we jumped in his Japanese 4WD sedan and zoomed over to his cabin.

His wife was indeed in a state of immobile disarray and not only was it necessary to get her out of the cabin to the car (then down to a lower elevation town where a clinic could take a look at her) but we had to somehow get her down and through an upper floor hatch!

It was accessible only by a ladder and I quickly thought up a plan of action. I asked the distressed husband of the woman (who was in her 80s) if he had any thick rope.
He had rope but it was less than a 1/4 thickness in diameter, certainly not ideal for what I had in mind.
The wife of him was in no state to stand, crawl or even roll about making the job very challenging. The good news was she was only a small little thing probably about 160lbs and quite docile.

The man of the house told us she was fine coming up to the mountain but overnight her health had deteriorated to the point that she would not get up in the morning, it was like extreme lethargy was upon her, possibly delerium also.

For me nausea and discomfort was normally the worst if I was struck by altitude sickness, but at the Hold it did not affect me thankfully (strange as the altitude is much higher than Denver where I got hit by it).

Anyway I kept cool and semi-took charge, or at least did the best of it given I was in the mans inner-domain of the bedchamber with his wife!

I described that the best way to get her down was to effect the rope similar to how helicopter rescue folks winch people up and out of danger, except we'd be lowering her down. The rope / harness goes under the armpits and behind the head. As long as she kept her arms down all would be well. He agreed and I directed things a little bit.

The man of the house and I would be lowering her down through the hatch while Mike had the less glamorous but most important job of taking her lower half and guiding her down the steps to the ground.

The rope was substituted for twisted bedsheets, something I was ok with but the length of them would mean we'd be leaning down some of the way until she reached the ground. This meant a risk of falling but such are the ways.

After shuffling and cajoling her we had her down the hatch and MMM guided her feet onto the rungs as best he could, we both above took the weight all the time and gingerly payed out slack in this fashion.

All went well until the sheets began to reach their extent and leaning through the hatch was required, with Mike down below he gently lowered her the final 3-4 feet. Mike later said that despite her short stature and frame she was deceptively heavy, some folks have that effect on others when carried I've noticed. Dead weight is a dangerous factor in rescues.

Anyway once down on the ground a stretcher was required and a ladder was brought out along with plyboard. Mike got some thick blanket duvets and pillows on top and I got some rope doubled up and made so as to strap her in securely. I made a loop with the doubled over rope, reeved the live end through it so as to make it tight, then secured the bight with a timber-hitch and half-hitch type completion. She wasn't falling off the stretcher that was for sure!

Then the husband fussed about getting insurance papers ready while Mike and I wondered at the whole strange event.

As he got the car ready I made sure the casualty was still responsive and she was, but I got the impression that she was thinking it was a dream and drifted in and out of awareness.

With the car ready (back seats down and cleared there was just enough room for her to be laid down in the back) we stretchered her out of the cabin and down to it. Ladders don't make the best of stretchers but we made the 200 yard distance without stopping and had her in the vehicle for evacuation.

Some may wonder why we didn't just call in an ambulance from the nearest city but the last time there was an emergency on the mountain help took 2 hours to arrive and struggled to find the area to turn off!

As they zoomed down the mountain road we followed to learn what was what.
At the clinic the neighbor thanked us and said that the doctor wanted to take her to a hospital! It may well have been more than just mere altitude sickness, yet certainly it was an aggravating factor in my opinion. Indeed had she spent another night on the mountain it may have proved fatal!

That was that and the drama ended, we may learn more from him if we see him again in a few months time...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Misty gloom of the rainy days...










Yet when the sun shone again it was back to work!

Here's my first ever full-sized tree being felled.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp3RJdz_5UE[/ame]










No worries and issues with that, many more will follow too.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Had to get a gate built too, it was on the job-training in many ways but I got 'er done with the help of some neighbors for lifting:

* Gate is now complete!*


























Completed! Note the double rebar locking mechanism. 

Here's the rebar forge, campfire style. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7YvgQcg6dg[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Almost got my land leveled at the cabin site.










This area is where the trail will run to, it'll be widened too eventually.










Making the square.



















Getting a trench dug for the posts:



















This will be one of the purlin logs, the log behind it will be a wall post all being well. 










This was my second full-length tree that I felled...

It was dead, not partly rotted like the last one and fell quite nicely, I had to leave it overnight due to crazy rainfall, but in the morning down it fell following some mallet-work with the wedges...










[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3j3-xABZ9c[/ame]


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm curious why you are using purlins. All I've used was a ridgepole and log rafters.

Like this.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

logbuilder said:


> I'm curious why you are using purlins. All I've used was a ridgepole and log rafters.
> 
> Like this.


Nice!

I don't build too the minimum if possible. For extra strength and utility, I like to hang heavy things! I also like to over-engineer. Plus I think it is more hardcore-looking.

Another cabin near me has FOUR purlins, plus ridge and eave logs!


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Starting on the cabin shed. This will serve to store my equipment in over the winter:










All I did was to dig out a four holes and stick some posts in of the same height for two, the other two being a few feet taller. I made sure all four were even, then just shouldering some smaller logs to go across the top finished that part. It was quite easy.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

As there was a surplus of dead wood everywhere it was no hard task to use on the shed. The only hardship though was to carry them all up to the cabin site which is up three slopes, the last being the toughest.



















A few spikes through the big logs, and lag screws through the smaller ones took care of pinning them too:










The back wall is just a 4x8 which will be reinforced. It's not the best way but it's not a fancy structure or to any stringent code either:










Here I'm starting on the roof. Some generous neighbor let me have their old ladders which made the roofing job much easier.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

The roofing dance goes on! You might think the roof would be massively wonky using thin logs and not lumber, but it was not very noticeable, especially when the tar paper and shingle went on over the boards.



















I made an error here which the savvy roofers should spot. Suffice to say for my first roof I made the mistake of laying out the tar paper down the roof instead of across it...

My friendly neighbors gave me a bundle of shingles they didn't want any more, I made good use of it.










Laying shingle isn't straightforward for newbies but using the guide on the pack I soon got the hang of it. Unlike with clay or cement tiles you have to make sure your shingles are cut to the exact correct length at the edges. As I do not have a drip edge and overlap of the underboard of 1/2" is wise:










I ran out of shingles from that bundle though so had to source down not only some more shingles, but the correct color as well! Thankfully, after some ringing around one company had the shingle bundles in stock! I had to buy another two packs to complete the roof, which made three packs in total.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

This is the dead tree I felled. I used a power pull to haul the logs I cut off it up the mountain.










For this big one I hung it up from a chainblock, did a plunge cut, then cut downwards all the way. Then it was a case of flipping it over and finishing off what was the top part. In this way I made a fairly accurate half-log or D log. Ideally a cross-cut saw blade fur cutting along the grain is ideal and quicker. As my blade was the standard felling blade it took a bit longer. Better still is an Alaskan Sawmill.










Mounting that log was a task, but made easier by the top eaves I managed to rest it against.










The rest of the logs going in:










The interior has been done too. I attached 2x4s to the posts and laid a cut up 4x8 inside:










Ideally a 2x6 should have been used but for a very small cabin shed it's not too much of an issue.

My neighbor had this old door which must have been at least 100 years old, as it was in his family since a house they'd built in 1916!

Here it is seeing a new lease of life:



















I get some simple locks on it for two padlocks and a door handle and knob:










The roof I got finished with the last of the shingle just in the nick of time!

There was a cold snap which frosted over the surface, I took a picture which I think showcases the finished result!


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for tuning in! That location you just saw on the side of the mountain was ideal in its fashion but I was getting altitude sickness issues on some days (I got over it but it bugged me having that as an obstacle). Also the rangers would close off a gate blocking the highway in winter, preventing access. Then there was the snowfall each winter which was typically 6 feet (at best) to 20 feet (at worse). While my cabin shed withstood the winter of 2014 and 2015 I would need a snowmobile to get to it.

I removed all my gear in 2015 to concentrate on my main piece of land in the Green Havens...


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Any updates?

LuLu


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

It took a lot of doing but I finally found a place that suits me. The land, location and state ticks pretty much all the boxes but I have to see if for myself first to make sure.

From my place further south that is taken over by the liberal hordes I make my plans for a scouting expedition first.

It is everything I thought it would be. Trees, mountains, a well, nice neighbors, ZERO HOA, permit to build and other red-tape crap telling you what you can and cannot build etc.

The acre of land isn't much, but it backs onto wild forests and is on an elevated mountain plateau!



















Although there is a lot of land you can get by the interstates for an affordable sum, getting away from there it was tough. I got lucky though and found a nice place where I will build a cabin, garden and other stuff that only the imagination can put a limit on.

The first thing to do is build my trailer so I can get my possessions moved to the hallowed northern realms...


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Nice view! 
Green and very lush looking...Nice to have a well. 
Wish I didn't have the red tape jungle to navigate....thankfully, nobody comes around to irritate me on that end. I would have had a home up long ago if it wasn't for the regs. 
I see so many permanent RV'ers in my hood...red tape is getting so thick, it costs more satisfy ($$$$$) government than it does to build a small cabin. 
Best.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Here's the latest bringing you up to date databurst.

Trailered in my wordly belongings:










Clearing the way into my new home:










Setting up the power tent:



















Logging time:





































Charring time for some logs for my new cabin:


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Got my concrete for the cabin ready and wrapped up!










Just have to get the posts erected and concrete in next, but that's another databurst folks.

Please ask questions and go back through to the thread if you've missed anything.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

How long did it take you to peel a log? 
Looks painful...lol


----------



## Tomjracer (Jan 30, 2015)

WR make it back from the island?


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm back so here's the updates so far!

Cabin is built, walls are up, doors are up, windows are in (apart from one), kitchen is kinda done. 

Wood Shed is build, generator house is done, solar panels are installed and battery bank is buzzin'! 

Here's a databurst of videos to keep you busy until I can get posting pics and things:

Solar Heights!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P94Mf4h5uj4[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_ER_rFIArw[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Getting the Solar Panels mounted onto the roof now!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga0kuab6cnE[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxToWG8U3BY[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

But how did I get the floor built?

This was hard, no doubt about it, but the videos I made will take you through it nicely I hope. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he-Y532JH7k[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdiSMKu8Is8[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

I managed to get a very nice woodstove for $50 too. But getting one bought and paid for and installing it are two different things...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGsydNXHQsI[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

I need some drainage too, so some French Drains came into being...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSJtc9lidM[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Yet this cabin you are seeing manifest is only the small cabin, not the big one I have planned.

Here's the first log post going up into position:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv2FBoKvjzg[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

With winter only around the corner I need to get some wood into the woodstore, here's what my one looks like...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX_YwbLeINY[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

The acquisition of wood for the woodstove is interesting, I don't intend on wasting money on buying the stuff, so let's find out how you can get it for free. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks4etDj-rPY[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Well I hope you are enjoying this databurst, I am almost out of videos to throw at you!

Here is one more, it's the installation of my woodstove and was quite a challenge let me tell you. :O

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3aN-0hXKTg[/ame]


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

I was wondering what happened to you!

Thought maybe a bear got the best of you...lol

Glad to see you are well on your way! 

If I may critique some things...not trying to be a humbug, as this is your first build, and I totally commiserate with the effort you've put in. Heck of an effort.

The primary joists as you call them, would be better referred to as beams. Although, you faced bolted them to posts, I would be inclined to have either notched a ledger in posts or had support under them. No biggie, but I would have put in two bolts, not just one. And as you mentioned, having joists sit on top of beam would have been ideal for a number of reasons, but you wanted as much headroom as possible. Having the joists sit on two beams (2-2x6) is much better than hanger nailing to just one. But your spacing between posts isn't extreme. 
I would have used hanger nails, not screws, unless those screws were rated for use with those hangers. Plus, the hangers are not wrapped around joists...they are splayed at top. They have nibs, and I take a hammer and pound them in on both sides, and hanger stays tight to joist while I throw in hanger nails (you seem to have missed putting the toe nails into hanger). They stop the joist from moving outwards and falling off hanger. 

I would have considered putting sheeting on underside of joists...accomplish same thing as tar paper. 1/4" or 3/8" ply is fairly cheap. The reason I'd have done that, is because the tar paper will not hold insulation over the long term. That angle chuck you have would have helped screw the underside sheeting in. 

One should always stagger plywood. Lining up seams makes that a weak zone. I like you put in blocking where walls will go. 

I build a lot of permitted, hence, inspected stuff. Again, not at all denigrating your accomplishment. Long ago, I went to the local district building department and inquired about building a deck. The building inspector pointed out some flaws in my plans. While my pride took a beating, I was grateful for the tips he gave me. It wasn't so much that he had pointed out some glaring issues, it gave my head a shake. After that, I began to think about construction in a whole new light. I began to 'think' like a pro builder. Load points from bottom to top, fastener requirements and spacing, seismic issues etc....

At the end of day, I doubt you'll run into issues, other than the insulation possibly falling down...tar paper does repel moisture, but it isn't waterproof. Over time, it will absorb a little bit of moisture, and the weight of insulation, although light, will cause tears around fasteners. JMHO. 

That being said, I enjoy reading your story of building up in the mountains. 
Pics of the building would be appreciated...best.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Melli, thanks for the constructive criticism! It's much nicer than the enemy attack I just came under on another thread. 

Well the beams were a hard job and I was in a bit of a rush to get them done for the winter.

The tar paper isn't 100% perfect I agree, but soon I will have the insulation on the outside plus the cladding (I hope!).

Also it isn't a good idea to double tar paper something, it can cause moisture to be trapped between them AFAIK.

I will continue with my databurst now.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

The walls were a bit tricky, I made frames out of 2x4 stud walling then clad them with good old OSB. 










This took a few weeks to do and really was a tricky to mate up the walls with a non-linear log post!










So by the time it came time to do the kitchen wall, I just slammed in the osb and screwed it into the logs, plus had it resting on a 2x6 joist. Not the most professional way, but the White Way that works! LOL










I sealed up the little nooks and cranies with expanding foam...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

But what about the roof area? 

Here's how I did that! 










I made little measurements here and there at the highest point, and at the lowest point. Made a few moves with the builders chalk to get the line linear, then _Skizzzzz_ with the Skilsaw! 










I had to do some mathematical geometry warfare on this one!










Then, one day I stepped back and beheld the walls of completion!


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Doing the door installation was a nightmare, I respect carpenters who do this for a living because trying to mate up 4x4 beams to logs was challenging. I used a planer powered from a friend's generator which helped, but it was still a headache.










Yet persevere I did and soon two doors manifested...










This one has a catflap for when I get my Watch Cat!










The steps I made from 2x6s but ideally I would recommend 2x8s.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

I installed the windows mostly without issues, I had to measure out the frame carefully though for the nice casement window which did not have a nail flap.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

This little bundle of fluff didn't make the grade, so I had to return her back to the owner.










Not to worry though as I got a real mean exotic killing machine a few weeks later.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Wrapping the walls in tarpaper was next. Nice and affordable too, here we go, don't get in the way! This stuff rips easily...



















Some door jam additions keep the summer bugs at bay too.










For the ceiling voids I painstakingly screw in fine wiremesh on each one.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

It's looking a bit too spartan for even my tastes so some furniture is called for!

Buying the stuff is pricey dicey though, so I get busy making my own! 



















I get my kitchen tidied and most of my gear there is now off of the ground.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

The winter months are upon us but I obtained a generator just in the nick of time!










I only paid $500 for this wonder machine and it had barely 60 running hours on the clock too. 

I didn't want to leave it out in the elements though so a Generator House was called for!


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

WatchRyder said:


> Hi Melli, thanks for the constructive criticism! It's much nicer than the enemy attack I just came under on another thread.
> 
> Well the beams were a hard job and I was in a bit of a rush to get them done for the winter.
> 
> ...


Haha, you are on fire....figuratively speaking. 
Yeah, one would expect tar paper be required underneath since it is recommended for siding and roof deck (up here, code was 30lb, then 60lb, and now most folks used typar or equivalent). But the underside sees no rain and being off ground, the airflow keeps moisture at bay. I thought the same thing when I bought a new home on piers (it was in a development with 38 identical built homes). All of us new owners discussed this at length. Tar paper below subfloor, joists, somewhere! LOL
But at the end of the day, nobody ever got moisture problems in insulation on floor deck (no tar paper). They did sheet the underside with exterior grade ply, and caulked all seams (they even put on strapping over seams). The only issue I saw was one that I later rented (I sold my place for my 5 acre place). One of the ply sheets fell down...it was poor nailing, and if I was doing it, I would use screws (less chance for pulling out and so much easier to access if the need arises). 

Glad to see you buttoned up your place...that always feels so good. Best
Melli


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

WatchRyder said:


> The winter months are upon us but I obtained a generator just in the nick of time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A diesel for $500! 
Definitely needs a shed....the noise of mine does irritate me from time to time, albeit, I just need mine when we have power outages...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

I need to get some walls and a door on there, plus run an exhaust hose too, but that is another story...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

melli said:


> A diesel for $500!
> Definitely needs a shed....the noise of mine does irritate me from time to time, albeit, I just need mine when we have power outages...


Yep, I actually missed out on a Diesel for $300 that was 1KW more powerful. Yet that one lacked an electro-start! This one has that which makes starting it all the more nicer.

The noise is crazy but good to be burning the energy down with live raw power than my small battery bank...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't know if I mentioned it but the floor does have a tar paper layer under the insulation also, sorry if I didn't point this out earlier.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

A store for my firewood is called for next!

I do my usual posts in the ground with concrete to anchor it in...





































Within a few days I have a basic structure complete, it lacks a metal roof but they are expensive. A tar roof will have to try and hold the line until future times.

Here's the Watch Cat, she has certainly earned her keep, slaying critters and even an unconfirmed kill on a packrat!










I need a woof woof too but maybe in future times.

To keep you entertained while I return to the mountain realms here's a bit about my exclusive cat... 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSTBzjk6mVo[/ame]


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

WatchRyder said:


> ............
> 
> Within a few days I have a basic structure complete, it lacks a metal roof but they are expensive. A tar roof will have to try and hold the line until future times.


I'm all in on metal roofs...will never do a shingle or tar roof again, but I ran across a stop gap measure that has worked marvelously for those times, where the galvalume takes some saving up for...
It is a peel'n stick ashpalt undercoat...sort of cold rolled underlay for flat/shingle/metal roofs. One of the important things, it's cheap...really cheap. I usually get Grace Shield or Blueskin (butyl based), but those cost a penny, plus they have to be covered up fairly quickly with whatever (shingles, tin) as they are not UV resistant. 
At any rate, I've used this peel'n stick stuff (bitumen underlay with fine sandy topping) on a woodshed at my old home...that was almost 10yrs ago!...I sold the place without getting tin on roof. I told new owner, but he doesn't care, as it is still keeping out the water. 
I've also used it on my well and electrical shed. My electrical shed has a metal roof, but my well shed is now approaching two years without a metal roof (on order). This underlay is a thin version of shingles....forget name of it. I would consider that if your on a tight budget...
It was the metal roof fabricator who suggested I use it...since he also does installs, I consider his advice valid. He ran out of butyl based underlay, and told me about the 'cheap' solution. When it comes to putting on metal roof, I will throw on a sheet of typar so the underside of metal doesn't get scratched. The underlay goes on so easy too...except near freezing conditions. A warm'ish sunny day is all that is needed. I did put the stuff on near freezing, but used a heat gun for seams. 
I think it was like $80CDN ($60USD) for 200sqft....


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Melli. I got lucky, a neighbor gave away over $1,000 of roofing sheets! I can' believe my luck on that.

The woodshed now has a roof!


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Ok, it's time for a quick recap.

This is what I started with.










I've added a floor, walls and windows.

The kitchen area where I originally stored the trailer, is now being used as a store and kitchen. I also enclosed it fully too. 










The woodstore is quite full for a month or two of burning for the woodstove.










Speaking of which, here's how I installed it:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3aN-0hXKTg[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Closer look at the Green Havens Cabin










Please follow me on my channel for regular updates as I'm really busy right now 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9gHbwGZYZU[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV3qVRi33p8[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

I had time before the snow fell to get some gun time on the range.

I decided to test how effective wood was at stopping bullets in various calibers.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad9UtEg3EQ4[/ame]

Follow the internal links on that video and you'll see what happened next!


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

I know rifle bullets could go through logs, but still, was dismayed to see how easily it went through the thick softwood. Need quite the hefty log home to repel rifle bullets. In my youth, my Dad took a 270 Winchester and put a hole clean through a power pole (you could see through it), which has PT substance on it. Plus, it would have dried out and hardened. 
I've always wondered about those western movies we all see, and the bad or good guys are holed up in a shack. I was always thinking that shack is a paper target. Sure, they didn't have the caliber or quality bullets they have today, but I'd think hiding in a shack as next to pointless...lol
Some great videos! 
Well, now I wonder if 6" of concrete (not cinder block) will stop those rifle bullets...hmmm...lol


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

melli said:


> I know rifle bullets could go through logs, but still, was dismayed to see how easily it went through the thick softwood. Need quite the hefty log home to repel rifle bullets. In my youth, my Dad took a 270 Winchester and put a hole clean through a power pole (you could see through it), which has PT substance on it. Plus, it would have dried out and hardened.
> I've always wondered about those western movies we all see, and the bad or good guys are holed up in a shack. I was always thinking that shack is a paper target. Sure, they didn't have the caliber or quality bullets they have today, but I'd think hiding in a shack as next to pointless...lol
> Some great videos!
> Well, now I wonder if 6" of concrete (not cinder block) will stop those rifle bullets...hmmm...lol


The only soft-wood class worth using is Larchwood which stopped all the calibers, even the 7.62x51N and 7.62 x 54R.

Layering softwood with lexan or thin iron/steel would be worth trying.

Steel on its own for example can be penetrated, here's an example involving slug:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfb1WOLy3Z8[/ame]


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Splitting a large log for...










Getting the generator house clad with logs:










Getting snow now though, more is forecast too!










Got a fair amount in the woodshed at least:


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Here's how I split the wood:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eVzkIX_xnU[/ame]


----------

